# Looking for apartment/house in Mallorca



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. 

Together with my husband we are planning to spend a month in Palma in Sept. 
We are looking for an apartment to rent there with internet access.

I would appreciate any information.

Cheers!

tanager


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tanager said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum.
> 
> ...


The easiest way would be to google "rentals in mallorca" or get in touch with some of the agents that will undoubtedly pop up when you do that. Get a feel for what they tell you and dont just talk to one. Its a "renters" market at the mo. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> The easiest way would be to google "rentals in mallorca" or get in touch with some of the agents that will undoubtedly pop up when you do that. Get a feel for what they tell you and dont just talk to one. Its a "renters" market at the mo.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. I will do that!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Speak to Roger Swain - nobody knows the island better than him and his Spanish wife.
Roger Swain "rural hotel mallorca, country hotel mallorca, estate agent mallorca, property sales mallorca, business sales mallorca, property investment opportunities worldwide,rest, unwind, relax mallorca" - Business Networking on Ecademy
September is a GREAT time to be there - superb weather, less tourists. Enjoy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Speak to Roger Swain - nobody knows the island better than him and his Spanish wife.
> Roger Swain "rural hotel mallorca, country hotel mallorca, estate agent mallorca, property sales mallorca, business sales mallorca, property investment opportunities worldwide,rest, unwind, relax mallorca" - Business Networking on Ecademy
> September is a GREAT time to be there - superb weather, less tourists. Enjoy!



I might have known that Steve would be more helpful LOL !! Steve knows his stuff!!!

Jo


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks a lot!


My pleasure There are a couple of Mallorca articles at Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info


----------

